# Construction Work in Dubai & Abu Dhabi



## Roy Webb (Jul 23, 2008)

Morson International has over 40 years of experience within Engineering Recruitment and has established itself as one of the largest and most highly respected technical recruitment companies in the world.

Morson International are currently looking for Construction / Engineering personnel to work in Dubai and Abu Dhabi, if you or any of your colleagues would be interested in a new career move please feel free to contact myself.

Also if your current employer is looking to expand its resources please do not hesitate to contact the Construction Team here at Morson. 


Roy Webb - Office - +441252 620091
Mobile - +44788 5824759
roy . webb @ morson . com


----------

